# Why wasn't the Nintendo Championship 2017 front-page news???



## Jayro (Oct 7, 2017)

Just seems like something GBATemp would have covered...


----------



## kingraa777 (Oct 7, 2017)

Why don't the fact we can launch flog now from a Python script on front page news either ?


----------



## Anfroid (Oct 8, 2017)

I feel like the "reporters" don't want anything on the front page if it isn't posted by them. There has been lots of stuff that is gaming related that hasn't even been posted on the site.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 8, 2017)

Is not front page on twitch?


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 8, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Just seems like something GBATemp would have covered...


Hey man, not to be picky or anything, but you could have made a really nice thread about it, maybe even get it frontpaged if it's good enough for it. Making this thread alone sounds like you're entitled to get what you want without doing anything to get it.


----------



## Chary (Oct 8, 2017)

Well partly because the reporter who _specializes_ in news is a bit more than busy lately.  Yknow. News isn't a priority when one doesn't have a home. 



Anfroid said:


> I feel like the "reporters" don't want anything on the front page if it isn't posted by them. There has been lots of stuff that is gaming related that hasn't even been posted on the site.


Lol. Just lol. There's plenty of stuff by users that make it to the front page. No idea what you're on about. 

Why wasn't th NWC specifically covered? No idea. But looking at a few clips of it, seems like a bunch of scared kids that are fumbling at Nintendo games. Not much lost over it not being on the front page, but might have been worth it for the discussion alone? Eh.


----------



## Anfroid (Oct 8, 2017)

-snip-
I know what happened to chary, I've been following the thread since the beginning. And no reason for name calling, and I do have reason for pointing out that a "front page" of news that only gets a few updates a week should have more content. Iirc there used to be more user submitted stuff but I haven't seen much recently, or when there is it's a reporter reposting the news linking to an ongoing discussion.


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 8, 2017)

It'll be news if they announce a game or something


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 8, 2017)

Chary said:


> Lol. Just lol. There's plenty of stuff by users that make it to the front page. No idea what you're on about.
> 
> Why wasn't th NWC specifically covered? No idea. But looking at a few clips of it, seems like a bunch of scared kids that are fumbling at Nintendo games. Not much lost over it not being on the front page, but might have been worth it for the discussion alone? Eh.


I mean being honest here, I post stuff like the Games done quick marathons, I don't do it for front page, just for discussions, sometimes people chat but not lots (Even though I would had hoped more, considering is a community about videogames.) 

I mean even if is just discussion and people to chat with, I'll be okay. But to be honest, I find it a bit hard for people to care if is not on the front page to see and buried under "NEW EXPLOITS, HAX, HOW DO I HACK MY SYSTEM" and meme blog post that can't even see the day of light on the recent post board.

Basically, just post topics you want to share with people and hope someone see it and wanna discuss it. Not really much to get front page considering the target audience here seem to only focus on news for new game release of popular games or some new hack or exploit. I mean once someone said "Switch got some hax made public" The site was slower than the turtle in that episode of bugs bunny where he had to race the turtle.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 8, 2017)

Who the hell cares? You could've made your own thread, OP.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 8, 2017)

Anfroid said:


> I know what happened to chary, I've been following the thread since the beginning. And no reason for name calling, and I do have reason for pointing out that a "front page" of news that only gets a few updates a week should have more content. Iirc there used to be more user submitted stuff but I haven't seen much recently, or when there is it's a reporter reposting the news linking to an ongoing discussion.



Yes, that's because in basically every case Chary was on the ball and posted news before anyone else. I think there was like once or twice where someone beat her by a minute or two but she had already typed everything out and saw it after posting it. Plenty is pinned though.
Most normal users don't even remotely format the posts correctly either. This is a uniformity problem.
Other staff members should be a bit more proactive with the news, however with that said once Chary is back it's mostly a moot point anyway.

There's also the point that really not everything needs to be front paged. Just because you personally believe something should be, doesn't actually matter.

Your first post was ignorant and toxic. Not to mention completely off the rails, accusing staff of being too proud or something to pin user submitted news. You have no grasp of what you're even talking about. So really, I wasn't insulting you, I was giving you some good advice. Next time you think of something stupid and ignorant, just tell yourself and save face not making an ass of yourself online.


----------



## Chary (Oct 8, 2017)

Anfroid said:


> I know what happened to chary, I've been following the thread since the beginning. And no reason for name calling, and I do have reason for pointing out that a "front page" of news that only gets a few updates a week should have more content. Iirc there used to be more user submitted stuff but I haven't seen much recently, or when there is it's a reporter reposting the news linking to an ongoing discussion.


I do think the front page is a little slow right now, but I'm not seeing much in the USN worth being on the front page. I think the discontinuation of the Wii shop channel made it? Sonic 2HD shoulda gone up there too. Doesn't help that the industry news itself seems to be a little slow itself. At least from the press emails I've been glancing at. Worst case scenario, if you think a thread has some content that should definitely be front paged, and it's not, and written and formatted decently, feel free to PM me, and I'll take a look at it.

Edit: on the topic of the locked posts redirecting to existing threads, it's either due to the initial thread having bad formatting, or it being a topic that could lead to a lot of content that would be bad to have directly on the front page. (Ex. Exploits and piracy discussions)


----------



## Anfroid (Oct 8, 2017)

Chary said:


> I do think the front page is a little slow right now, but I'm not seeing much in the USN worth being on the front page. I think the discontinuation of the Wii shop channel made it? Sonic 2HD shoulda gone up there too. Doesn't help that the industry news itself seems to be a little slow itself. At least from the press emails I've been glancing at. Worst case scenario, if you think a thread has some content that should definitely be front paged, and it's not, and written and formatted decently, feel free to PM me, and I'll take a look at it.


Thank you for actually replying with something helpful. I'll let you know in future cases.



Chary said:


> Edit: on the topic of the locked posts redirecting to existing threads, it's either due to the initial thread having bad formatting, or it being a topic that could lead to a lot of content that would be bad to have directly on the front page. (Ex. Exploits and piracy discussions)


Now this is some useful information that I didn't know about other than the formatting.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 8, 2017)

Anfroid said:


> I feel like the "reporters" don't want anything on the front page if it isn't posted by them. There has been lots of stuff that is gaming related that hasn't even been posted on the site.


That's beyond false and there are plenty of user submitted news that made the main page. In fact several topics of mine have even made the main page.
It just seems like no one was really interested in the Nintendo Championships 2017. There's no reason to put something on the main page, if no one was interested in it to begin with.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 8, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Also it's super funny they call it the world championships, but host the Mario Kart race at like 8 Best Buys smeared across the US only. Wut?


Poor Nintendo, cut them some slack.
Even if they still think we are in the 90s.


----------



## Lia (Oct 8, 2017)

Anfroid said:


> I feel like the "reporters" don't want anything on the front page if it isn't posted by them.


lulwut
I've had like two or three of my posts front-paged


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 8, 2017)

The new NWC's is just an embarrassment more than anything, almost all of them have no idea what they are doing unless its mario kart 8, splatoon, or ssb wiiu. Basically anything released within the last few years.
Its also just an advertisement for nintendo games.


----------



## Tigran (Oct 8, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> The new NWC's is just an embarrassment more than anything, almost all of them have no idea what they are doing unless its mario kart 8, splatoon, or ssb wiiu. Basically anything released within the last few years.
> Its also just an advertisement for nintendo games.




If your so great... Why wern't you there? After all, I know damn well that they had Qualifiers in NYC.


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2017)

It's not there because staff members either weren't aware of it, didn't have time to post it or due to some other unspecified reason which could potentially include a lack of finding it even remotely interesting.


What you can do as a normal member is to make topics about news/other things you find interesting in the User Submitted News section and if some staff member happens to notice it and agree they might frontpage it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 8, 2017)

IGN never covered it either and if they don't cover it than it's not worth mentioning


----------



## Jayro (Oct 7, 2017)

Just seems like something GBATemp would have covered...


----------



## rizzod (Oct 8, 2017)

cos it's stupid?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 8, 2017)

oh scratch what i said ign just mentioned it


----------



## Jayro (Oct 8, 2017)

Minox said:


> It's not there because staff members either weren't aware of it, didn't have time to post it or due to some other unspecified reason which could potentially include a lack of finding it even remotely interesting.
> 
> What you can do as a normal member is to make topics about news/other things you find interesting in the User Submitted News section and if some staff member happens to notice it and agree they might frontpage it.


Thank you for this info. I didn't intend on this question turning into a dumpster fire.


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 8, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Thank you for this info. I didn't intend on this question turning into a dumpster fire.


For future reference, you might want to watch how you word your posts if you don't intend something like this to happen again. Your original post comes across as a jab at staff. It also poses the question of why you didn't just format a post nicely for it yourself and probably got it frontpaged through that. Regardless, it's good you got your answer.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 9, 2017)

Tigran said:


> If your so great... Why wern't you there? After all, I know damn well that they had Qualifiers in NYC.


Did I ever say I was so great? I also don't care enough to spend 4 hours traveling to 1 specific bestbuy to try and qualify for something I don't want to compete in.

Ive watched both the 2015 and 2017 NWC and its just terrible, except for a few standouts (which happen to actually be comp players, speedrunners and such) while the rest couldn't even grasp basic game concepts.
The problem is the selection of players and the way nintendo selects them, 8 bestbuys (2 of which were in CA.) nationwide is just bad. Then they threw in a bunch of 12 and under kids and they got their asses kicked by older more skilled players, some of which were over 3 times their age. I understand nintendo wanted to include kids too but they should have just had a Jr. div or something.

And some of news articles today don't even care who won but instead they are about the 3 unseen super mario odyssey levels.


----------



## Chary (Oct 9, 2017)

I was discussing this yesterday with my friends, and honestly, the NWC has potential to be a huge deal, in terms of eSports competitions. Nintendo already has Play! Pokemon! in charge of the TCG/VGM competitions, which all offer huge prize pools, professional looking venues, and allows entry to many. What Nintendo should theoretically do, is merge this with the NWC, make it into a big promotional event, have good advertising, and just go all out with it. All those fighting game tourneys already have huge sway in video gaming communities, so Pokken/Smash 4/SFII Switch/etc would have a lot of people already with a foot in the door just for that alone. Nintendo games don't have the same pull that other competitive games that are played professionally do, but Nintendo will always have its loyal fanbase to back it. If they actually managed this competently, there's so much potential here for something amazing.


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 9, 2017)

Chary said:


> Well partly because the reporter who _specializes_ in news is a bit more than busy lately.  Yknow. News isn't a priority when one doesn't have a home.


Using the ol' "Hurricane destroyed my entire city" excuse, eh?  Kids these days... no responsibility.


----------



## Minox (Oct 11, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> Using the ol' "Hurricane destroyed my entire city" excuse, eh?  Kids these days... no responsibility.


You heard the man Chary, back to work or we'll have to whip you with controller cords again.


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 11, 2017)

Minox said:


> You heard the man Chary, back to work or we'll have to whip you with controller cords again.


It puts the Nintendo World Championship on the Front Page or it gets the cords again?


----------

